

Ask HN: Ever "think in Google"? - jgroch

Do you ever find yourself thinking in keywords when away from the internet, as if Google were an extension of you?  I think I did too much research online over the past few days and I noticed Google is reshaping the way I think.  Ten years ago if I heard someone interject a few disjoint words, I wouldn't think much of it.  Now I wonder if they're "thinking in Google", too.
======
seasoup
Yes.. that is, yes you did too much research online over the past few days!

~~~
jgroch
I hope that's it. I don't want to become any more incoherent than I already
am.

------
mcav
I've tried to ⌃⌘D a word in a real book before.

Also caught myself searching for ⌘Z after spilling something.

~~~
iterationx
I once thought to myself that I needed to set the coffee cup to zero, then I
realized that I actually meant wash it.

~~~
mcav
If only it were all that easy.

Though I suppose a little work is better than the coffee cup exploding because
we forgot to free some memory for the toaster.

------
TallGuyShort
Recently I've woken up thinking in C. I'll say hi to my wife, and immediately
check to make sure that in my mind, there were parentheses and a semicolon
after I said 'hi'.

~~~
jgroch
That too. In various programming languages, Lisp a few weeks ago. Luckily not
the parenthesis part for me, though.

(edit - curiously it's most often when waking up also)

------
rwolf
While focusing on a problem, my google-fu always seems to diffuse. An example
from today:

ie7 css background-image second try load page

Unsurprisingly, this did not return the results I was looking for.

------
jgroch
I feel vindicated: [http://afeeblemind.blogspot.com/2008/04/do-you-think-in-
goog...](http://afeeblemind.blogspot.com/2008/04/do-you-think-in-google-
script.html)

